# Hand brace bit storage



## GeneralDisorder

After a couple failed attempts to create a bit storage rack for the wall hung cabinet I'm making , I came up with this. Holes for the bigger bits were 3/8ths, then stepped down for the smaller shanks. The holes were drilled down the center of a piece of oak about 1-1/8" wide then split on the table saw. The bottoms of the side pieces were cut on an angle and capped with a thin strip. Access is easy and the bits only need to be raised about 1/2".

C&C always welcome.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

That's a nice solution. I've got my bits and braces all laid out waiting for me to build them a home, I may use some of your construction techniques. I assume that the beveled bottom keeps them from tipping forward, but what keeps them sliding down and tipping back? I was thinking of having a flat bottom, with holes drilled for the ends to sit in.


----------



## GeneralDisorder

The beveled bottom kicks the bottom out and the top angles back so the bit fits with no further movement.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

That's a really cool idea. I've just picked up a set of brace bits, so I will definitely take this design into consideration as I design a holder for my own bits. Looks like it would be easy to get them in and out but keep them from rattling about in loose holes.


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet idea, GD!


----------



## mike02130

I like the tri-levels.


----------



## rad457

Great idea, another one added to the to do list! like the way you hung the brace.


----------



## GeneralDisorder

Thanks Andre. Have added more to the tool cabinet since this old post and should post an update.


----------



## Handtooler

Super work. this idea has a lot of great compact storage for your prized bits. Do you have a/multiple holes for the auger files there as well?


----------

